# snakehead and wolf fish



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

can they be kept together or not. Malaburicis and redline or are they solitary fish.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Both species are best suited for a single species tank. I wanted to show a pic of what can happen when a snakehead and a wolffish are sharing a tank (wolf took a big piece of the snakehead) but I can't find the picture anymore. Spend a half our searching for it on the internet with no result....


----------



## baloo (Nov 6, 2005)

very, very, very bad idea


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

I have the picture, it is indeed a very bad idea. Some who were desperate to know which one of these two predators are stronger take these pictures as an evidence to prove that the Hoplias is a stronger and much aggressive predator than the Giant Snakehead. My opinion goes against it, the Hoplias is indeed a species of Wolfish that is far smaller than the Giant Snakehead, it's max size published is 48.5 cm or I can say 20 inches. What is obvious in these pictures is that the Hoplias is no doubt older than the Giant Snakehead, and the Giant Snakehead? Is just a little boy or girl, just look at it, with still the juvenile stripes, haven't even faded, and its teeth were definitely not fully developed. This is just a story of another young with the advantages of facing danger just like all animal's young, predators becoming preys and preys becoming predators.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Silence if you were here I would kiss you.....:laugh: Just kidding, but that was the picture I was refering too. Sometimes a picture does say more than words


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Yes, I love explaining or telling about something with images if possible instead of just text. Obviously it explains perfectly.







And no problem, I knew that's the picture you were talking about. And for his question, one could just post these pictures and say nothing at all :laugh: So yes, it's a ticking time bomb.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

K Would a pleco work with a snakehead or not.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Mine was eaten, unless you have a monster pleco with juvenile Snakeheads, then yes. Because mine, I thought was big enough to survive but I was wrong as I was wrong about my Red Tiger Oscar. If the Snakehead chooses to leave it alone, still its faster growth rate would eventually turn the Pleco into its prey. If the Snakehead chooses to show no mercy, then the Pleco's tail or half of its body would be gone first before the head becomes next. A Giant Snakehead among other fish is like a ticking time bomb if its too small to eat them all yet. It's an extreme predator, so it hunts others instead of becoming their friends, even if it does, it would only last until it out grows them all. It's unpredictable, it can suddenly go crazy and do something in madness, even among its own kind. That's why a Giant Snakehead is advised to be kept solitary, or at least with another kind of its own.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

amen to that...mine dint work with one of its one kind.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

crazy, you what about a red tail cat and some red snakehead? i saw soem guy do it a wile back, never kno how it turned out, what do yuo think? soemone ended up wasted most likily eh?


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

jan did that...aparently worked very well also with a pacu...but the his snakeheads were never fead live foods..so they dint put together movement in the tank to food...but mine ate live and dead foods...and one got his ass beat when they thought their was a feeding...so its up to the owner...want to feed them dead food...or live?....gonna feed them live...forget about it...dead possible as long as the other cant take care of itself and is around the same lenght as the snakehead.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

myles said:


> jan did that...aparently worked very well also with a pacu...but the his snakeheads were never fead live foods..so they dint put together movement in the tank to food...but mine ate live and dead foods...and one got his ass beat when they thought their was a feeding...so its up to the owner...want to feed them dead food...or live?....gonna feed them live...forget about it...dead possible as long as the other cant take care of itself and is around the same lenght as the snakehead.


You're right it worked out with my pacu's as well. When they were 20'' I have kept them with a 14''+ royal pleco also, and again with no problems or signs of agression. Like you already stated in your post, maybe not feeding live food from the beginning had something to do with this mild behaviour. I have fed them a few goldfish once and they needed almost an entire day of eating about 12 goldfish. At first they were even afraid of the goldfish....









The reply I posted above isn't a guarantee that these fish or other species can be succesfully mixed with snakeheads. Most of the time it will go wrong with wounded or death fish as a sad result. There are just no guarantees with snakeheads


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

So nothing in there. I remember 4-5 yares ago at my fs the owner put a 13" piranaha in withs his 24" red sh and within a minute there was half a piranah left.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

owned...piranhas got nothing on snakheads my friend...might have sharp teeth..but snakeheads have sharper ones..hehe


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

well said lol

The one i will be getting will be 2" if i raised it with the pleco from that size would that be better.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

well mine is almost 9 inches now...and hes with a 13 inch pleco and doesnt bother him at all...but i expect that will change...aparently when the hit 11-12 inces in lenght the mean territorial side of the snakeheads apear..so ill just wait and see


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

snakeheads r way cooler than wolf fish


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

not necessererly, wolf's are pretty badass too


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

metallicaRules said:


> not necessererly, wolf's are pretty badass too


To each there own







Personally I have owned both species and in my opinion you just can't compare these two. both, the wolf species as well as the channa species are perfectly evolved predatory fish with great looks and a matching personality.

Only thing I want to say about it is that I hope to own a wolf specie again in the future


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

jan said:


> not necessererly, wolf's are pretty badass too


To each there own







Personally I have owned both species and in my opinion you just can't compare these two. both, the wolf species as well as the channa species are perfectly evolved predatory fish with great looks and a matching personality.

Only thing I want to say about it is that I hope to own a wolf specie again in the future








[/quote]

u guys got a point, wolfs r pretty mean looking fish


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

snakeheads better kept alone IMO(pics for content)










12 INCH CAT got owned by 18 inch snakehead


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

dam, whose fish was that?...wut type of snakehead


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Jack Herer said:


> dam, whose fish was that?...wut type of snakehead


Kind a off topic, but here you go









That was mystus catfish and the pic was made by Rudefish from Waterwolves. This was his comment about it:

my 18 inch red decided to have snack last night went downstairs to feed and I find my 12 inch mystus wykii cat,what was left,floating all 3 and half clean cut.shibby now I am thinking twice about scrubing the tank now wow.did not believe how sharp their teeth were.try to post some pix but dont know how.dumb


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Jack Herer said:


> dam, whose fish was that?...wut type of snakehead


 red line some guy was the owner


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

This was by a Giant Snakehead too.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

wow awsome snake head and wolf fish!


----------



## mattyf (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm getting confused. All fish you guys say are snakeheads appear to be Channa micropeltes. My dwarf Channa live happily with other species so they're not all murderous


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Mattyf,

We speak of the Micropeltes only because that is the species the question refers to.


----------



## sheetmetal (Dec 17, 2005)

at the moment i have a 3inch flowerhorn with my 3.5inch lucia... the flowerhorn is kicking the sh*t outa it... i put in a devider cuz the snakehead was lookin pretty bad... do you think that once the snakehead is a bit larger they will be ok?? i don't think that the flowerhorn can do to much damage to the SH but i am wondering how long it will be till my lil lucia will start taking chunks out of the FH


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Sheetmetal,

Looking forward for your Lucius to kick ass?:laugh: Anyway, who was there first? If the Flowerhorn had been there then it had established its territory, the coming Lucius is no doubt an intruder. If the Lucius was there first, hmm then the Flowerhorn is just a real bad ass. Or did you put them both at the same time? Which wouldn't risk that much in experiencing such thing. Because it would be a new place for both and both would establish their own territory in that single tank. Providing gravels, rocks and plants ( submerged and floating plants ) would be a good idea.

A divider would be fine, this will keep both aware of who is on the other side, they can be used to seeing each other until...yes the Lucius is big enough to handle the attack or to revenge. But would they both be fine with each other at that moment, I doubt so..because placing a divider means both now have their own territory, for the Lucius it is now a protection, and for the Flowerhorn it is probably a pain in the ass with a smaller space or with still having the Lucius there.

Or it may actually be fine not having to cross with the Lucius any longer. When the Lucius calms down, grows as it feeds, ( do you feed live feeders or frozen etc? A Snakehead that grows feeding only on frozen food etc is not the same as the one that hunts and kills for food ) it is going to establish its own territory as the Flowerhorn would, so removing the divider then would become a distraction for both. And the stronger, faster, smarter, more aggressive would win and claim the entire tank.

What you can do is try and see what happens, if it works then it does, if not then you will just have to change your mind about keeping them together or keep on trying. Good luck!


----------



## sheetmetal (Dec 17, 2005)

i feed both the flowerhorn and snakehead both live and non-live food... it is quite hard to get the SH to eat non living food... all i can really get it to take is krill... but it is getting better by the day... its colors are coming back and it no longer hides when anyone walks near the tank.... i was just hoping as the snakehead got a bit bogger it would no longer allow the FH to chase it around... but i fear that once that happens the roles will switch completely and that the SH will damage its lil friend much more then just mentaly like the flowerhorn did to him. i think that i may just leave the devider in and get another tank going for whoever i wanna move out.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

sheetmetal said:


> i feed both the flowerhorn and snakehead both live and non-live food... it is quite hard to get the SH to eat non living food... all i can really get it to take is krill... but it is getting better by the day... its colors are coming back and it no longer hides when anyone walks near the tank.... i was just hoping as the snakehead got a bit bogger it would no longer allow the FH to chase it around... but i fear that once that happens the roles will switch completely and that the SH will damage its lil friend much more then just mentaly like the flowerhorn did to him. i think that i may just leave the devider in and get another tank going for whoever i wanna move out.


Keeping the devider in is a good idea







When young snakeheads can be pretty timid, but in my experience the roles will turn around the 10 inch mark. A 10'' or bigger snakehead can cause some serious injuries to your Flwerhorn.


----------



## sheetmetal (Dec 17, 2005)

here are a couple pics of the little buggers.... i think i am gonna take the devider out next weekend and see how things are now that my little snakehead is healthy again and if there is a prob i think i will put him in my spare 20 with the goldfish till i get sumthing better set up for him.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

sheetmetal said:


> here are a couple pics of the little buggers.... i think i am gonna take the devider out next weekend and see how things are now that my little snakehead is healthy again and if there is a prob i think i will put him in my spare 20 with the goldfish till i get sumthing better set up for him.


When he gets a tad bigger those fish will be gone, he could even (and probally will) do some damage now.


----------

